# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. 1ο Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος 2022 (28 Μάϊου, Ορεστιάδα)

## Polyneikos

Το Σαββατοκύριακο 28 και 29 Μαίου θα διεξαχθεί το Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness & Fitness Challenge υπό την αιγίδα της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. καθώς και το 1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Εφήβων-Νεανίδων στο άθλημα της Άρσης Δραμιών.

Διοργάνωση αγώνων:
ΑΣ Διαπλαση Ορεστιάδας
Χώρος διεξαγωγής:Παλαιό Κλειστό Βόλευ
Πληροφορίες:info@posd.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

*Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. 1ο Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος 2022 (28 Μάϊου, Ορεστιάδα)

*Αύριο , *Σάββατο 28 Μάϊου*, θα διεξαχθεί το 1o Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος Σωματικής Διάπλασης, Fitness & Fitness Challenge υπό την αιγίδα της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness καθώς και το 1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Εφήβων-Νεανίδων στο άθλημα της Άρσης Δραμιών.
Oι πληροφορίες λένε για συμμετοχές από πολλές πόλεις της Ελλάδας!


 Η διοργάνωση θα καλυφθεί ειδησεογραφικά και με φωτογραφικό υλικό από τον αγωνιστικό φακό του Bodybuilding.gr! Stay Tuned!

Διοργάνωση αγώνων:
Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Ορεστιάδας 
Χώρος διεξαγωγής: Παλαιό Κλειστό Βόλευ

 Eγγραφές - Ζύγιση : 09:30

  Έναρξη αγώνων : 11:00

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή επιτυχία στην διοργάνωση και όλα να πάνε τελεια , μιάς και είναι ο πρώτος επίσημος αγώνας Σωματικής Διάπλασης 
Αυτο που δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω στο αγώνισμα των Δραμιών όπως λέγετε , το πως προέκυψε η ονομασία , γιατι εμείς τα Δράμια τα ξέραμε σαν μοναδα μέτρησης υποδιαίρεση της Οκάς που χωριζόταν σε 400 (εξου και αυτός τα χει 400 δηλαδη είναι πλήρης) και είχε καταργηθει πριν γεννηθώ 
Και σκέφτηκα μήπως απο τα αντίβαρα που έβαζαν τοτε στο ζύγισμα κάτι ζυγαριες που ζυγιζαν με ακριβη βαρίδια υποδιαίρεσης του κιλού και τα λέγαμε δράμια 
Το λέω μόνο και μόνο επειδη δεν ξέρω αν και στην διεθνή γλώσσα σε αγώνες του εξωτερικου λέγονται έτσι η διαφορετικα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Ευλογη η απορια σου Ηλια. Κ γω την εχω :01. Wink: 

Καλη επιτυχια στον αγωνα κ στην καλυψη απο Polyneikos.....ετσι στα δυσκολα φαινεται η αξια κ η αγαπη για το αθλημα. Αν κ εδω κ χρονια εχει αποδειχτει αυτο :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Σπουδαία δουλεια αυτη απο τον Αντμιν μας τον Πολυνέικο να φτάσει στην άλλη άκρη της Ελλάδας στα Βόρεια σύνορα Ορεστιάδα για να καλύψει τον πρώτο αγώνα και μέσο του Φόρουμ να μπούμε όλοι στο κλίμα του αγώνα

----------


## Muscleboss

Περιμένουμε με αγωνία το ρεπορτάζ!  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. 1ο Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος 2022 - Photo Collage 
*_(__Θα ακολουθήσει πλήρες φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ από όλες τις κατηγορίες)

_
⏭⏭  1o Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness : 44  Συμμετοχές 

⏭⏭  Fitness Challenge : 14  Συμμετοχές 

⏭⏭  1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Εφήβων-Νεανίδων  Άρσης Δραμιών : 4  Συμμετοχές


*
Μens Physique Junior*




*
Μens Physique -1.80
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Physique -1.80


*







*Classic Physique +1.80*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.80 cm



Classic Bodybuilding +1.80 cm




**Bodybuilding Νέων Ανδρών 21-23*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Open
*










*
Body Fitness*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Bodybuilding -80κ

*





*Μen Bodybuilding -90κ
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Bodybuilding +90κ

*





*

* *Μen Bodybuilding Μasters


*

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Δε θέλω να ευλογισω τα γένια μου αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε είμαστε οι μόνοι με πρωταγωνιστή τον Κώστα   :05. Weights:   που καλύπτουν αγώνες και δρώμενα του αγαπημένου μας αθλήματος όπου και οπότε γίνουν είμαστε παρόν με τις μηχανές φωτογραφικές και video cam να περνούν φωτιά με μοναδικό κίνητρο την αγάπη για το σιδερένιο άθλημα. 

Είμαστε εδώ και συνεχίζουμε.....  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*1ο Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος 2022 - Παρουσίαση Αγώνα*

Το  *Σάββατο 28 Μαϊου* διεξήχθη το *1ο Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος 2022* από τον *Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Ορεστιάδας,* υπό την αιγίδα της* Π.Ο.Σ.Δ*. στο Κλειστό Γήπεδο Βόλλευ της Ορεστιάδας.
Το βάρος της διοργάνωσης ανέλαβε ο *Τσιαμπάζης Στέφανος* με τα μέλη του Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Ορεστιάδας και την συνδρομή στελεχών της Ομοσπονδίας που παρευρέθηκαν όπως η  *Ζωή Μπαϊλη, Αλέξανδρος Γερολυμάτος, Γιώργος Μαργαρίτης, Χάρης Κοτσιβός* κτλ


Η διοργάνωση περιλάμβανε τρία αγωνίσματα κατ΄ουσίαν και διαδέχονταν το ένα το άλλο στην ροή του αγώνα:
Η διοργάνωση ξεκίνησε με το το *1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Εφήβων-Νεανίδων Άρσης Δραμιών* και είχε 4 Συμμετοχές
Συνέχισε με το *Fitness Challenge* που υπήρχαν 14 Συμμετοχές
Ο αγώνας ολοκληρώθηκε με το *1o Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness* όπου υπήρχαν 44 Συμμετοχές σε όλες τις κατηγορίες.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες του 1ου Κυπέλλου Βορείου Ελλάδος 2022  της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Εφήβων-Νεανίδων Άρσης Δραμιών

*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Fitness Challenge*



























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μens Physique Junior

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μens Physique -1.80

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

* Classic Physique -1.80*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Physique +1.80

*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.80*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding +1.80*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΤΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Open*























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding Νέων Ανδρών 21-23*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Bodybuilding -80κ

*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Bodybuilding -90κ*






















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Bodybuilding +90κ
*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Bodybuilding +90κ
*










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------

